# Endoscopy July 2



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

I am having and endoscopy July 2 and I'm scared. I am a big wimp when it comes to pain. The nurse said they use versid(sp) and demerol. Can anybody offer some advice, how does the precedure go and is there alot of pain with it? Its really freaking me out.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

well for starters, the procedure isn't very long... 10-15 mins max... when I had it done, I chose to do it without the sedation (I hyperventilate if I'm sedated but conscious) and it wasn't too bad... uncomfortable, yes, but not really painful... I would guess that if you take the sedation you wouldn't feel much at all.Hope that helps some


----------

